# Ladue report



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

Fished ladue from 9am till about 2pm. we were on the north side of 422. fished to the dam and back hoping for some crappie. None.. trolled a crank-bait on a small downrigger 2ft off the bottom in 18fow for a possible walleye, none.. threw jigs and spinner baits in 8 to 2 fow for a bass,none. the water was 48 deg by the dam, and 51 by 422. i got stopped by the div of watercraft when i was launchin the boat. make sure you guys have all saftey gear including pfd, distress flag, a whistle and have your registration for you boat and fishin license on ya. they were being cool and only took up about 10 min of our time. overall, still a nice day to be on the lake.


----------



## FISHTANGLER (Nov 4, 2007)

went today as well went on 44 side cought a 28" carp on a mister twister jig, couple crappie and perch. note there are to many people under 44 bridge including boats on both sides underneath, they would not even move so i had to wait


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHTANGLER said:


> went today as well went on 44 side cought a 28" carp on a mister twister jig, couple crappie and perch. note there are to many people under 44 bridge including boats on both sides underneath, they would not even move so i had to wait


Wait my @ss! Ramming speed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Wait my @ss! Ramming speed!!!!!!!!!


Yeah really! Been there, done that. I'll approach slowly and allow them to reel in their bobbers, but I'm not gonna wait. No need for boats to be under the 44 bridge anyways, not alot of room under there to begin with.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i agree move or get moved


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I was also out today. We were fishing between 44 and auburn. We were fishing for bass and ended up with 5 pike with the 6th one breaking off but it was well over 30". Ended up with only 1 bass. Great day to be out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

walleyes are making a HUGE turnout this past week, unlike recent years.

Also, patrols making a strong showing at the dam- City folks even... any bouys out yet?

Shoulda had the spring open today as I had planned in August- I couldn't pull the trigger though given the cold water bite tail tucking new anglers from the season.

Maybe a side pike pot at Qualifier1 ? 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

GetTheNet said:


> I was also out today. We were fishing between 44 and auburn. We were fishing for bass and ended up with 5 pike with the 6th one breaking off but it was well over 30". Ended up with only 1 bass. Great day to be out.


pike in ladue?!?!?!? what u catch em on


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> walleyes are making a HUGE turnout this past week, unlike recent years.
> 
> Also, patrols making a strong showing at the dam- City folks even... any bouys out yet?
> 
> ...


i got a few questions, to sign up for the ladue bass tourneys do i have to mail in registration?? can i do it online? also what are these walleye being caught on?? feel free to pm me


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Go Bass fishing this time of year and you'll catch Pike at Ladue. I had a double digit Pike day a few years ago out there during a Bass tournament.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Eyes were eatn' small jerkbaits trolled slowly in "certain areas" - limits in just the evenings- all day events on weekends. Some BIG ones too, mostly 16-17"- that is about as much as I know (or care  ) about eyes...

Indeed to enter the lado bass series simply print,complete and mail a registration form from here:
http://www.dobass.com/2009WEBFORMS/LADO/LADO_09_REGISTRATION.htm

AFTER...you read and agree to these  :
http://www.dobass.com/2009WEBFORMS/LADO/2009_LaDue_Bass_Series_Rules.htm

I have in the past invoiced, via paypal email, folks desiring to use a CC- I will only accept full season payments this way and there is a CC use fee associated with sucha thing.

Feel free to email with any questions (NO pm's please!) [email protected]

nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> walleyes are making a HUGE turnout this past week, unlike recent years.
> 
> Also, patrols making a strong showing at the dam- City folks even... any bouys out yet?
> 
> ...



There are no walleyes in Ladue!

What are the rules about the dam? I thought something changed recently but can't remember. Haven't been on LaDue in some time. Thanks!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you cant be within a hundred feet of it.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> pike in ladue?!?!?!? what u catch em on


All the pike came on jerkbaits Clown color seemed to be the ticket although we caught one on a shad color. The pike population has increased tremendously in the last few years. In the spring we used to get maybe one or two a year. Now it's everytime out. A lot of fun to catch but not in a tournament.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

excellent information, thank you, i wonder why odnr doesnt report having pike in ladue


----------



## 454545mike (Mar 25, 2009)

Is there a motor restriction in ladue. I have always wanted to fish it and i thought that was the reason. I have a 40 horse engine.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

454545mike said:


> Is there a motor restriction in ladue. I have always wanted to fish it and i thought that was the reason. I have a 40 horse engine.


Electric only!!!!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

not only electric motor only but fuel tanks must be removed from what i understanded


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> not only electric motor only but fuel tanks must be removed from what i understanded


Yep! Nothing on the boat except batteries and electric motors. No gas tanks or gas motors at all.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yep! Nothing on the boat except batteries and electric motors. No gas tanks or gas motors at all.


What if I tilt my motor up?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"post 9/11" the City of Akron imposed a 500 ft restriction from the entire face of the dam - from corner to corner...bouys should be out soon. 

Despite this City imposed off limit rule as indicated on maps, only in recent years have bouys finally indicated such. As well, the lease agreement mess between the State and Akron had resulted in some jurisdictional issues with enforcement.

Our events run with the bouys. If they aren't out and you get cited...you are done for the day.

No outboards- even if tilted or if prop removed- no gas tanks... Parma now gets to answer the phone calls 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## 454545mike (Mar 25, 2009)

man that sucks. i have a bass tracker and too much work to take off motor and gas tank. or is there a high likelyhood that i will get caught or in trouble. hehe. that is one good way to reduce fishing pressure. I have fished other electric only lakes and never had a problem. is this a rule for all electric only lakes. or different rules for different cities.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

454545mike said:


> man that sucks. i have a bass tracker and too much work to take off motor and gas tank. or is there a high likelyhood that i will get caught or in trouble. hehe. that is one good way to reduce fishing pressure. I have fished other electric only lakes and never had a problem. is this a rule for all electric only lakes. or different rules for different cities.


Different rules for different lakes. I wouldn't chance it because they are around, or at least they used to be, the lake often.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've had customers bringing in some real nice catches of waleye last week.All are being caught after dark trolling shallow stickbaits along the length of the causeway.Don't be afraid to use planer boards to get the baits as close to the shoreline as possible..............Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Times have changed ..Have not fished Ladue for at least fifteen years...Shame that you have to stay away from the dam with a 500 ft. restriction...The dam was a hot spot for big crappies and walleye's right up next to the rocks.......JIM......


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

There are no walleye in Ladue!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> There are no walleye in Ladue!


nor is there any white bass,
just a lot of white perch


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> nor is there any white bass,
> just a lot of white perch


You ain't lying about that. Millions of them!!!


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You ain't lying about that. Millions of them!!!


i fish ladue often and caught 1 15 inch eye in 3 years. however, a friend of mine trolls shad raps and hot n tots and gets eyes once in a while. the key is to not tip the lure with live bait so it doesnt attract white perch. (yes, those are perch, not white bass). they got in the lake from ding-dongs dumpin their minnow buckets in there! please dont do that folks, give your un-used minnows to someone else, or dump them on the shore. the birds WILL eat them.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

im gonna tryo fishing for some bass sunday and hopefully run into some pike....is there a boat ramp over by the 44 bridge? or is the only one by the boat house?


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

hammer40 said:


> im gonna tryo fishing for some bass sunday and hopefully run into some pike....is there a boat ramp over by the 44 bridge? or is the only one by the boat house?


yea, there is one next the 44 bridge.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bassstalker said:


> i fish ladue often and caught 1 15 inch eye in 3 years. however, a friend of mine trolls shad raps and hot n tots and gets eyes once in a while. the key is to not tip the lure with live bait so it doesnt attract white perch. (yes, those are perch, not white bass). they got in the lake from ding-dongs dumpin their minnow buckets in there! please dont do that folks, give your un-used minnows to someone else, or dump them on the shore. the birds WILL eat them.


But those white perch will eat trolled lures also even if there is no bait on it.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I pick up white perch on trolled lures all the time! I will say it again, there are no walleye on Ladue!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> I pick up white perch on trolled lures all the time! I will say it again, there are no walleye on Ladue!


I concur!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

They should have a dumpster like setup,by the boat launch, where you can throw your white perch into. From there they can be used as fertalizer or for whatever they want to do with them.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is a great idea they should really do that


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I would NOT want to be down wind of that dumpster on a hot summer day!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> They should have a dumpster like setup,by the boat launch, where you can throw your white perch into. From there they can be used as fertalizer or for whatever they want to do with them.


might make those portapots smell better


----------

